# Smart Controller for Ductless HVAC System



## Frankie (Jul 11, 2017)

The Cielo Breez Smart Wi-Fi Thermostat for ACs & Heat Pumps makes every ductless split Air Conditioner & Heat Pump smart. Breez smart controller lets you control your Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps through smartphone from anywhere in the world. On top of that, you can save up to 20% on energy bills.

Comprehensive usage statistics keep you informed about your consumption patterns. Breez comes with a personalized display screen where you can display pictures to enhance your home décor.

Read more about it at https://www.cielowigle.com/breez/


----------

